# Maak Gentoo op Dell mogelijk

## koenderoo

Op de website van Dell is een vragenlijst gezet om voorkeuren te inventariseren voor mogelijke Linux disto's op Dell laptops en desktops.

Gentoo wordt niet genoemd in de lijst met voorkeursdistro's maar kan wel toegevoegd worden als optie.   :Laughing: 

Wil je dus dat Gentoo vooringestalleerd te koop wordt op Dell laptops en desktops, ga dan naar http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/linux

en vul de vragenlijst in!

----------

## garo

Al zal ik niet snel een dell kopen, als ik er een zou kopen zou ik liever hebben dat ze er helemaal geen software opzetten. Dat maakt de laptop een stuk goedkoper en de installatie doe ik wel zelf, veel moeite is het niet, kost alleen wat tijd.

----------

## DiLupo

Ik denk dat een machine zonder OS een betere keuze is voor Dell. Linux gebruikers zijn er in zoveel smaken en waarschijnlijk zou een OS-vrije machine aardig wat Linux (en BSD) liefhebbers over de streep kunnen halen.

----------

## theBlackDragon

Inderdaad, de meeste Linux gebruikers zouden een voorgeinstalleerde distro er geheid weer afknikkeren en vervangen door hun distro of choice...

----------

## InAt!QuE

 *garo wrote:*   

> Al zal ik niet snel een dell kopen, als ik er een zou kopen zou ik liever hebben dat ze er helemaal geen software opzetten. Dat maakt de laptop een stuk goedkoper en de installatie doe ik wel zelf, veel moeite is het niet, kost alleen wat tijd.

 

Hoezo geen dell? Doel je nu op thuisgebruik of werk/kantoor?

Prive zou ik zelf ook geen dell kopen omdat ik een van die gebruikers ben met een ASUS tik. Ik bouw alles zelf in elkaar. Koop me onderdelen in Duitsland waar ze goedkoper zijn. (woon aan de grens  :Wink: )

Ik heb voor het werk 2 maanden geleden wel een Dell Poweredge 1900 Server gekocht en wel ZONDER software. Gentoo erop en hoppa, dat ding loopt super!!

Ik denk dat het voorinstalleren van linux niet echt een geweldig idee is. De mensen die voor linux kiezen zullen hem waarschijnlijk toch zelf eerst weer opnieuw installeren. Als ik eerlijk ben doe ik dat ook al met Windows als iemand een voorgeinstalleerde win bak krijgt. Staat ook vaak troep op die je er niet op wilt hebben en dat zal met linux niet anders zijn. Een OS laten installeren zal alleen extra winst voor Dell zijn.

----------

## Spanik

Heb hier nu een Dell Vostro laptop en die draait behoorlijk onder Gentoo. Wel wat problemen gehad, is tenslotte de eerste laptop die ik installeer. Sinds daarnet gaan eindelijk de speakers uit als je de koptelefoon insteekt. Nu nog de SD card reader. Wireless en firewire nog niet getest wegens geen randapparatuur...

Langs de ene kant is een voorgeinstalleerde versie goed, want je verspeelt er niet zoveel tijd mee als nu met alle drivers te moeten zoeken. Maar toch organisser ik zelf liever mijn disk en kies ik zelf het filesysteem. Even belangrijk als welke distro voor mij. Maar dat zie ik ze nog niet doen.

----------

## koenderoo

Gentoo is dan wel bedoeld om van de grond af op te bouwen, maar dat hoeft niet perse. Het kopieren van de live-cd is ook een optie en zo zijn er nog wel een paar te noemen, waaronder het gebruik van binairy packages. 

Om toch een optimaal systeem te krijgen ga je achteraf alles goed zetten (hoofdzakelijk de make.conf aanpassen en een nieuwe kernel bakken). Als je USE-flags aanpast zul je zien dat er steeds andere packages geïnstalleerd moeten worden (emerge -N world) en dat andere juist weer weg kunnen.

Het voordeel van deze methode is dat je direct een werkend systeem hebt. Het updaten van je systeem kun je daarna stukje bij beetje doen.

----------

## markdevis

Dell has marketed various brand labels to different consumer segment. One among these is business class laptops. It emphasizes more on serviceability, reliability and long-life cycles. The thing is that for business purpose, usually the bigger corporations have to show their purchase, as sufficient return on investment. Dell offers the following models in the series of Dell notebook:

http://www.mobilephoneshopuk.net/dell_notebook.html

----------

